# Training questions



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got my 5 month old male GSD today. Im sure I might sound like Im jumping the gun already but I want to start training him asap. As Im typing Jack is in his new crate. I have him started on house breaking. So far he sits in the crate with no problems except for an occasional whine. I take him out every 2 hours to pee and get some exercise because he lacks muscle. My question is how many hours do I keep him in his crate? Its bad enough that his crate is in my dining room but thats because I dont have the space to put him in the living room with the crate. If I leave him out Im scared that he will pee because my floors have pee scent thanks to George my maltese lol. Yeah didnt know about crate training then. Any ideas on how to go about it?

Also do you guys recoment I send him to doggy obedience school for basic commands like sit, heel, leave it and so on? Or do you think its best if I try to train himself. 

Also what do you guys think I should do at night if he starts whining? Will he be able to hold his pee at night for all those hours? 

Thanks
Pete


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't send him to school, you need to go with him to obedience classes so both of you can bond, learn and have fun! 
At his age he should be able to hold it thru the night, but who knows what the previous owners did with him, he may not have built up stamina to hold it very long.
Keep a line on him when he's out of his crate and just watch out for signals that he may need to go out. A couple accidents are expected just use a key word "outside" and run him out as soon as you catch him in the act. Don't reprimand him for it, just bring him right outside to a designated potty spot.

Be sure you get a vet check on him. Did the previous owner have any vaccines done? If so, please don't over vaccinate him. Read this before you take him to the vet://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM
I'd also read through the puppy threads, lots of great information within. 
Congrats on Jack!


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Don't send him to school, you need to go with him to obedience classes so both of you can bond, learn and have fun!
> At his age he should be able to hold it thru the night, but who knows what the previous owners did with him, he may not have built up stamina to hold it very long.
> Keep a line on him when he's out of his crate and just watch out for signals that he may need to go out. A couple accidents are expected just use a key word "outside" and run him out as soon as you catch him in the act. Don't reprimand him for it, just bring him right outside to a designated potty spot.
> 
> ...


Problem with that training is that my wife don't drive and Im at work most of the day. That is why I was asking about in board obedience training. 

They did absolutely nothing with him at all. Im taking him to the vet early next week. I guess after he pee's outside I could let him hang with us for a bit in the living room. 

Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> when i was crate training my pup i use to put
him in his crate for 5 to 10 minutes and then let him out.
i increased his crate time slowly. sometimes when i crated him
sometime i stayed in the room where he was crated and sometimes 
i would leave the room and the house. when my pup wasn't crated
we watched him like a hawk. they don't learn house rules when crated.

2>>>> do you know how to train a dog? if you don't definitely get
professional help.

3>>>> when my pup was crated at night i use to take him
out every 2 hours. by the time he was 4 months old he was 
going out once at night. he use to wake one of us up at 4:00 am
every morning to go out. this went on untill he was 8 months old.
we never refused him when he asked to go out. there's no set time
how long a dog can hold it over night. i think a lot of how long they
hold over night has to do with each individual dog.

good luck with the new pup.



Justaguy said:


> Just got my 5 month old male GSD today. Im sure I might sound like Im jumping the gun already but I want to start training him asap. As Im typing Jack is in his new crate. I have him started on house breaking. So far he sits in the crate with no problems except for an occasional whine. I take him out every 2 hours to pee and get some exercise because he lacks muscle.
> 
> 1>>>> My question is how many hours do I keep him in his crate? Its bad enough that his crate is in my dining room but thats because I dont have the space to put him in the living room with the crate. If I leave him out Im scared that he will pee because my floors have pee scent thanks to George my maltese lol. Yeah didnt know about crate training then. Any ideas on how to go about it?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer that will come to your house.



Justaguy said:


> >>>> Problem with that training is that my wife don't drive and Im at work most of the day. <<<<
> 
> That is why I was asking about in board obedience training.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would only crate him when you can't watch him. Crating him all the time like you are doing is not good. So long as you have cleaned the floors well and you keep an eye on him all the time, you should be fine. You still have to take him out very often and you have to go out with him to make sure he actually potties before coming back in.

If you have no experience in obedience training, have to have help. Whether this means you finding the time to take him or having someone come to your house, is up to you, but it will be extremely helpful for you. You could send him for training, but you need training to and if you don't have it, the dog will quickly regress.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

I Agree with Elaine. Only crate him when you can't watch him. If your in a certain room close it off so he can't wander to far. As soon as he starts squatting (or whatever his procedure is) yell loud enough to startle him to go outside. ONce he gets use to a room he wont smell around so much either. So if he starts to smell around chances are he's looking for a spot to relieve himself. So go outside and hang until he pees or ****s. Once outside and he pees outside its all praise, good puppy good puppy hugs and kisses. 

If he makes an accident somewhere and you don't catch him in the act do not yell at him. Just make sure you clean it thoroughly so the sent is no longer there.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If there is one in a your area, a doggy day care program may be work out for you since you work and your wife may not want to do the walking and training. Some of these programs also offer training. You could drop the pup off when you go to work and pick him up on the way home. For the floors, a stain & odor remover with an enzyme cleaner (you can get them at a pet store or even a grocery store in the pet section) will take care of your pup wanting to pee in the areas the little dog did. When you are home, instead of crating, just hook your pup's leash to your belt - that way you can prevent any accidents and also you can spend time with your pup.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Justaguy said:


> If I leave him out Im scared that he will pee because my floors have pee scent thanks to George my maltese lol.


You should use an enzyme cleaner on your floors to remove the pee smell, because that could definitely become a problem for housebreaking Jack. Rather than leaving him in his crate or allowing him to roam loose in the house, (neither of which is a great option), you can tether him to you with a leash when he's out of his crate. That way he can be constantly supervised and won't be able to wander into another room to do his business. What I'd also do is close the puppy in a room with me, like the office, when we're on our computers, where I could keep an eye on him/her.

At 5 months old he might have enough control to not _need_ to go outside during the night, but if he wakes up and and is whining, I'd personally take him out. Once he's housebroken he should be able to sleep through the night.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

He is old enough to hold his pee in.. while crate training, I have no clue because I don't find it necessary to crate my pups. I have a huge backyard, and in case I have to go anywhere, I will leave them outside.. and if it rains? I have a built in cage with a top if necessary..

They have beds, I just dont care for the crate..

You can always look on youtube for crate training pups. They explain things pretty thoroughly and sometimes show how things work with the dog/pup.

None of my pups were house trained, I yelled at them when they did ab oopsie.. they have that guilty look on their faces hehe its so cute and hard to stay mad at them! Just clean it will with some mr.clean (I use for tiles, wood) for carpets, enzyme is fine 

You can teach your own dog how to sit, down etc etc.. if you really dunno how then go to an obedient school Im guessin.. 

If you have trouble with pullin, use a prong collar . Im pretty excited about mine. My dog is heeling, sitting, stopping and not pulling. 

Goodluck with jack


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with those who said that the puppy should only really be crated when you can't watch him. Overnight and while you and your wife are gone or occupied with things that don't work well with a puppy underfoot is generally plenty of time in the crate. Keep your puppy tethered to you or in a (larger) confined area like a closed room (with you in it too) or an exercise pen when you are able to watch him.

Definitely go with professional help. Most trainers offer evening and weekend classes (assuming you work a traditional 9-5 schedule). Otherwise, private trainers will often be willing to work with you at your home when it is convenient for you.

Puppy class is good not just for obedience training, but for socialization as well. Your puppy has to learn how to behave around other dogs as well as listening to people. Puppy class is a perfect place for this as it is a structured, safe environment with an experienced trainer watching over the introductions and play.

I am not a fan of boarded training. I am a professional animal trainer (horses, but I'm also very active in dog training on an amateur level and it's very similar), and I can honestly say that usually training the animal is far less important than training the owner. _You_ have to learn how to handle your dog.

I would also take the puppy out if he starts whining. Don't let him play or anything, but take him out, give him a chance to eliminate, then put him back in his crate. He should be able to hold it overnight in theory at this stage, but I like to err on the side of caution.


----------

